# The Iron Duke Public House Gt Yarmouth



## kevsy21 (Oct 13, 2009)

The iron duke shut sometime last year, its situated on the junction of Jellicoe road and North drive in Gt Yarmouth,seems such a shame to see such a large pub shut 







the side view










scaled the wall and got a couple of pics of the rear











nice art deco style pub and needless to say well boarded up.

very interesting site close to gt yarmouth racecourse and facing the seafront would love to know about the history of this pub?


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 13, 2009)

Similar in style to the New Commodore in Gorleston that was closed down only the other day.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 13, 2009)

I think your talking about the New Commodore there Wagg! The Iron Duke is 5 mins round the Corner from me and it did not close last year , it has been boarded up for years. The nearby Holiday Camp had it open for a while but it was a failure. Part of the Lacons Brewey in Yarmouth a lot of thse Large 30s style Pubs were common in Yarmouth, some of which have dissappeared like the Links Hotel and The Admiral Seymour. I have been reliably informed by the Wife its been closed for at least 12 years.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I think your talking about the New Commodore there Wagg! The Iron Duke is 5 mins round the Corner from me and it did not last year , it has been boarded up for years. The nearby Holiday Camp had it open for a while but it was a failure. Part of the Lacons Brewey in Yarmouth a lot of thse Large 30s style Pubs were common in Yarmouth, some of which have dissappeared like the Links Hotel and The Admiral Seymour.



thanks for the info, very interesting,you would think it would have done great business with being so close to a large haven camp and the racecourse


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 13, 2009)

kevsy21 said:


> thanks for the info, very interesting,you would think it would have done great business with being so close to a large haven camp and the racecourse



It used to be very popular back in the 80s Kev. There were even Chartered Bus Trips to the Pub itself! It had a very good reputation!


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 14, 2009)

My late father was a publican for most of his working life and he was trained in the Iron Duke by the then manager/tenant, Dennis Battle. His son is now a director of a large music shop in Norwich.

As Shucky rightly said, it was owned by Lacons, but then taken over by Whitbreads in the late 60's/early 70's - my Dad did his training there in 1970, then went on to manage the Lancaster Tavern in Nelson Road Central before taking over The First and last at Ormesby (just down the road from Pontins Holiday Camp).

I remember very well as a small child of about 4 or 5 (I'm now 44) playing with my toy cars in the front bar whilst my Dad cleaned the beer lines. I also remember playing the Hammond organ in the Iron Duke when I was a bit older (9/10 yrs old and getting paid the princely sum of £5 for doing it) along with other pubs in the Newtown area of Gt Yarmouth back in the mid-70's.

I'm going to take some flack for this, but as a kid, I was a member of the Hammond Organ Society and they had their weekly meetings at the Iron Duke. Now do you worst - I can take it 

It's an amazing place inside as my memory serves, maybe I might just try and see if I can find a way in 

mo2w


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 14, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> My late father was a publican for most of his working life and he was trained in the Iron Duke by the then manager/tenant, Dennis Battle. His son is now a director of a large music shop in Norwich.
> 
> As Shucky rightly said, it was owned by Lacons, but then taken over by Whitbreads in the late 60's/early 70's - my Dad did his training there in 1970, then went on to manage the Lancaster Tavern in Nelson Road Central before taking over The First and last at Ormesby (just down the road from Pontins Holiday Camp).
> 
> ...



Count me in.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 14, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> My late father was a publican for most of his working life and he was trained in the Iron Duke by the then manager/tenant, Dennis Battle. His son is now a director of a large music shop in Norwich.
> 
> As Shucky rightly said, it was owned by Lacons, but then taken over by Whitbreads in the late 60's/early 70's - my Dad did his training there in 1970, then went on to manage the Lancaster Tavern in Nelson Road Central before taking over The First and last at Ormesby (just down the road from Pontins Holiday Camp).
> 
> ...



some great info there, hopefully you can get some internal pics would love to see them, good luck!!!


----------



## gavnorfolk (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,
I've had my eyes on this place for a while now.I worked there for a summer season in the mid 90's when it was leased by the haven holiday camp.I think that may have been the last season it was open.
What i really remember about it was the size of the cellar.Its massive!!!
Anyone fancy a look around???
get in touch.im only a few minutes away
cheers
gav


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 17, 2009)

You say you only live 5mins away, Ill join you mate! Im only 5mins away as well!


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 17, 2009)

i eagerily await some interior pics,here are some more pics of it
















at least this time of year should be quieter around that area with the camp being shut.

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EXPLORE!!!


----------



## manof2worlds (Nov 17, 2009)

Count me in as well ;-)

I remember the cellar as I played in it as a child in 1969/70.

mo2w


----------



## urbanmonkey (Nov 22, 2009)

Would be great to be able to get in and have a look around, looks very secure tho, but the plus side to that is the yarco rat population (read bored teens) won't have trashed it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 22, 2009)

urbanmonkey said:


> Would be great to be able to get in and have a look around, looks very secure tho, but the plus side to that is the yarco rat population (read bored teens) won't have trashed it!



Its not trashed inside at all Urban, but entry is impossible. Its extremely well Boarded up.


----------



## urbanmonkey (Nov 22, 2009)

On the subject of pubs Black Shuck, did you manage to get inside Ormesby royal oak at all? by the time I got in there all the floor boards had been removed, but the staircases left in..


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 22, 2009)

urbanmonkey said:


> On the subject of pubs Black Shuck, did you manage to get inside Ormesby royal oak at all? by the time I got in there all the floor boards had been removed, but the staircases left in..



No I never did mate. They were ripping the Joint to pieces.


----------



## gavnorfolk (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone in Yarmouth or anywhere in Norfolk ever fancy a mooch about? get in touch.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 23, 2009)

gavnorfolk said:


> Anyone in Yarmouth or anywhere in Norfolk ever fancy a mooch about? get in touch.



Im always around Gavin, and explore nearly every week. P.M me.


----------



## NatTC (Mar 5, 2010)

I worked on the entertainment team at Haven Seashore in 1997, it was open then we were supposed to do quizzes in there but no one ever wanted to go down there! I returned back there in 2001 and by this time it was closed down, my caravan over looked it and it was boarded up by then I think!


----------

